# VW PASSAT 2013 abs module long coding



## Starmobile (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi,i need help about abs long coding after crash event when i check for coding all is: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000 and have trouble codes (module not coded) i not have access to old module for copy and paste,please send me info for resolve this or procedure for add coding i copy info from VCDS Auto Scan,thanks in advance. 

VCDS Version: Release 12.12.2
Data version: 20140212

Wednesday,21,May,2014,15:34:22:60766

Chassis Type: A3 (7N0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 4F 52 56 62 72
77

VIN: 1VWBN7A31DC100878 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 1010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CKRA) Labels: 03L-906-012-CKR.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 012 BN HW: 03L 907 309 S
Component: R4 2,0L EDC H24 4804 
Revision: 71H24--- Serial number: 
Coding: 001D0012042400000000
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM20TDI01103L906012BN 004007
ROD: EV_ECM20TDI01103L906012BN.rod
VCID: 71E9333AA0444496649-8024

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 1 1 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-927-770.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 058 M HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 512 3522 
Revision: 05651213 Serial number: 00001211231743
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
VCID: 24470A6EE736A13EDFF-8071

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 BL HW: 1K0 907 379 BL
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H31 0152 
Revision: 00H31001 
Coding: 00000000000000000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
VCID: 7DF11F0AE41C30F6F01-8028

4 Faults Found:
01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - -
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 87
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.14.28
Time: 05:53:07

Freeze Frame:
Count: 3
Count: 12
Count: 20992
Count: 195
Count: 45056
Count: 0
Count: 0
Count: 0

01435 - Brake Pressure Sensor 1 (G201) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100101
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 88
Mileage: 214000 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2024.14.14
Time: 00:00:10

Freeze Frame:
Count: 2
Count: 12
Count: 20480
Count: 279
Count: 42752
Count: 0
Count: 256
Count: 0

00778 - Steering Angle Sensor (G85) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100101
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 87
Mileage: 214000 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2024.14.14
Time: 00:00:10

Freeze Frame:
Count: 2
Count: 12
Count: 20480
Count: 295
Count: 42752
Count: 0
Count: 256
Count: 0

01423 - Lateral Acceleration Sensor (G200) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100101
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 88
Mileage: 214000 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2024.14.14
Time: 00:00:10

Freeze Frame:
Count: 2
Count: 12
Count: 20480
Count: 270
Count: 42752
Count: 0
Count: 256
Count: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 561 907 044 H HW: 561 907 044 H
Component: Climatronic 043 0202 
Revision: 00001001 
Coding: 0010001002
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ACClimaBHBVW411 A01001
ROD: EV_ACClimaBHBVW411.rod
VCID: 1C37328E174699FE67F-8049

1 Fault Found:
9481200 - Coolant Pressure 
B10AB F0 [009] - Too Low
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 87
Mileage: 12263 km
Date: 2004.14.28
Time: 05:56:17


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 087 AA HW: 5K0 937 087 AA
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 121 0164 
Revision: BL121001 
Coding: 6F200E1B802B2AD408880001160085480071008640A00560648060000C70
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
VCID: 74E73A2ED75671BE8FF-8021

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 020112 05 54 0403 
Coding: 22300A

3 Faults Found:
01800 - Light Switch (E1) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
 Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 128
Mileage: 12263 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.14.28
Time: 19:28:52

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.45 V
OFF
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

02745 - Bulb for Daytime Running Light; Left 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 87
Mileage: 12263 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.14.28
Time: 04:53:31

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.60 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF

02746 - Bulb for Daytime Running Light; Right 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 87
Mileage: 12263 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.14.28
Time: 04:53:31

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.60 V
ON
ON
OFF
OFF
OFF


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 AE HW: 5C0 959 655 AE
Component: AirbagVW10G 014 0851 
Serial number: 003MWM00J7GZ 
Coding: 00005033
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 001026
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360.rod
VCID: 75E1072AD42C68B6B81-8020

Seat occupied recognition: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5C6 959 339 B HW: 5C6 959 339 B
Component: BF-Gewichtss. H10 0046 
Serial number: 6940000Y130000PPNV0W
Coding: 303044

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME01427170ZZZF

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME4A720267ZZZW

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3516KSME03374021ZZZ9

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Subsystem 5 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 351 A HW: 5K0 959 351 A
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3526KSME0E274B21ZZZV

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 6 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Fahr H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3556LSME434C4F11ZZZ 

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 7 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 659 A HW: 5K0 959 659 A
Component: F.Sens.Beif H02 ---- 
Serial number: 3566LSME31464F11ZZZU

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 1K5 953 521 AK HW: 5K0 953 569 B
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140 
Revision: FF010041 Serial number: 20120822300167
Coding: 088A140000
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWSXS A01004
ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWS.rod
VCID: 76E30026C92A63AEB1B-8023

Multi Function Steering Wheel Control Module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 537 D HW: 3C8 959 537 D
Component: E221__MFL-YVJ H06 0022 
Coding: E20000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 561 920 970 E HW: 561 920 970 E
Component: KOMBI H07 0705 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 231E01
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04716
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE35.rod
VCID: 1C37328E174699FE67F-8049

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 P HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H40 1623 
Revision: H40 Serial number: 06011201290299
Coding: 461000
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
VCID: 3D71DF0AA49CF0F6B01-8068

3 Faults Found:
00381 - Databus Instrument Cluster 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 25
Reset counter: 128
Mileage: 12263 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.14.24
Time: 14:00:21

01320 - Control Module for Climatronic (J255) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 127
Mileage: 12263 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.14.28
Time: 02:24:14

01303 - Telephone Transceiver (R36) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 87
Mileage: 12263 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.14.24
Time: 00:33:08


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 561 919 965 HW: 561 919 965 
Component: Kompass 002 0001 
Revision: 00002000 Serial number: 1829227R3F9606
Coding: 0000002
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
VCID: E3C5C97222B86606665-80B6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H07 0705 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03709
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE36.rod
VCID: EADBA4560D92374EA53-80BF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 E HW: 5N0 035 342 E
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0240 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7661436203 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
VCID: 29591B5A40147C56EC9-807C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 561 959 701 HW: 3C0 959 793 B
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0525 
Revision: 13110009 Serial number: 0006022928
Coding: 0404F5
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ25BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGFPQ25BRFVW46X.rod
VCID: DBB5F192D2C85EC62E5-808E

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 561 959 811 HW: 561 959 811 Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J388__TSG_HL 004 4472 
Serial number: --------------------
Coding: 800000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 P
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 290 3305 
Revision: 00H22000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 377DCD2246A0DAA66AD-8062

1 Fault Found:
03803 - Steering Angle Sensor for Steering Aid 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100101
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Battery Volts: 12.2 V
PD
Temperature: 30.0°C
Count: 3
Steering Angle: 1.88°
Count: 1
SteerAng n.Init


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: 1K0-907-532.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 532 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: EZE_2 H40 1623 
Revision: H40 Serial number: 06011201290299
Coding: 01030108
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
VCID: EFEDB5423E70D266F2D-80BA

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 561 959 591 HW: 561 959 591 
Component: J245 P05 FFD7 H07 0004 
Coding: 181100

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 561 919 204 B HW: 561 919 204 B
Component: Analoguhr 008 0004 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 561 959 702 HW: 3C0 959 792 B
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0525 
Revision: 15110009 Serial number: 0003840076
Coding: 0404F4
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGBPQ25BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGBPQ25BRFVW46X.rod
VCID: DCB7F28ED7C659FE27F-8089

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 561 959 812 HW: 561 959 812 Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J389__TSG_HR 004 4472 
Serial number: --------------------
Coding: 800000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AF HW: 1K0 035 180 AF
Component: Radio Prem-8 H05 0008 
Revision: -----09S Serial number: VWZ4Z7N3408846
Coding: 0500040004000B
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
VCID: 64C74A6E67B6E13E1FF-8031

2 Faults Found:
00877 - Treble Speaker Rear Right (R16) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 128
Mileage: 12263 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.14.28
Time: 05:53:27

01303 - Telephone Transceiver (R36) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 87
Mileage: 12263 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2004.14.28
Time: 05:53:26


End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

Hello, have you found the long code?

I have the same issue with a similar car 2013 passat with a 1K0 907 379 BH ABS module with the 00000000000000000000000000000000000000 code in it.


----------

